# Feel free to correct my mistakes



## DearPrudence

Hoi, iedereen! 

Ik heb een andere vraag. Ik besef dat ik niet weet hoe je "feel free to ..." (of "Don't hesitate to..") zegt.

*Feel free to correct my mistakes.
*(as I could write at the end of this message )*
Aarzel niet om mijn fouten te corrigeren.* ? :-/ 

Bedankt voor jullie hulp


----------



## Grytolle

te verbeteren


----------



## PaulHewson

Hallo,


_don't hesitate to_ = aarzel niet om
_to feel free to_ = zich vrij voelen om


_Feel free to correct my mistakes_ = Voel je vrij om mijn fouten te verbeteren


_Don't hesitate to correct my mistakes_ = Aarzel niet om mijn fouten te verbeteren


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Verbeter gerust mijn fouten.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks everyone! Most helpful


----------



## Sauv

DearPrudence said:


> *
> Aarzel niet om mijn fouten te corrigeren.*



Dat is ook gewoon goed, hoor.


----------

